# I'd like to see your stallions



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Not quite a stallion, but he's getting to be the size of one! THE LAST RIOT, 19 months old.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

This is Bobby, 5 month old colt, we have recently decided we are not going to get him gelded so here is own up and coming Stallion...


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

Our friesian stallion drew  (got gelded a week ago)









and our Gypsy Cob colt (now 2yr old and learning the tricks of the trade) he has grown a bit since photo!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Me & My Arabian Stallion, Spirit Thyme ( these were taken 2 weeks ago )


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

All this time, I never realized you were in Oklahoma Spirit Thyme! He is absolutely gorgoues! In all the pictures you have with him, he also seems to be the nicest tempered stallion as well.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You gelded that Friesian Stallion? ::smacks your hand:: (just teasing)


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

ChevyPrincess said:


> All this time, I never realized you were in Oklahoma Spirit Thyme! He is absolutely gorgoues! In all the pictures you have with him, he also seems to be the nicest tempered stallion as well.


Yep we are in OKieville :wink:

Spirit has about the best temperment I have seen in any breed, and passes it to his foals, this pic was taken the same day, he's a big love !


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ill post soon. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> You gelded that Friesian Stallion? ::smacks your hand:: (just teasing)


I agree! I would have done it the other way around!


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Attitude05 said:


> Our friesian stallion drew  (got gelded a week ago)
> View attachment 43254
> 
> 
> ...


A friesian Stallion of that Quality in Australia where we are limited on purebreds ...... I find that hard to believe .


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Um, technically, this is the only stallion I own at this particular moment. However, as soon as he drops, he will be a stally no more LOL.









This is the only other real stally that I have ever had a hand in owning.
This picture was actually taken the day he was gelded.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm just trying to figure out why she isn't claiming that beautiful stud in her "barn".....


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I'm just trying to figure out why she isn't claiming that beautiful stud in her "barn".....


Oh you noticed too :shock:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe it's the barn she keeps her horses at...?

P.S. SMRobs He's so HANDSOME!


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks a bit like Ebony park ... Maybe she works there ?? The horses in her barn def are not kept there.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Me thinks there is truth in the matter..?
Vichorse Forum: General - On Topic => Meet ? (Drew baby 2)


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Me thinks you might be right lol ....


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know I think if I owned all those beautiful Friesian, Cobs and Clyde cross mares I'd be showing them off! lol


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I don't know I think if I owned all those beautiful Friesian, Cobs and Clyde cross mares I'd be showing them off! lol


This is true also .... and the picture well I found a similar one of a stallion from Ebony Park lets compare :wink:


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Shalani said:


> This is true also .... and the picture well I found a similar one of a stallion from Ebony Park lets compare :wink:


And we have a winner! Same arena, same looking horse, hell even the same bridle and bit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Um, technically, this is the only stallion I own at this particular moment. However, as soon as he drops, he will be a stally no more LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Big John is So Sad...LOL


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My boy.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> And we have a winner! Same arena, same looking horse, hell even the same bridle and bit!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same rider lol


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh SPYDER! He is a stunner!!!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Is someone pulling our leg here ??? 
c'mon, let's hear the truth...


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

On the Ebony Park site, the Stallion pictured is Ebony Park Abe... and he belongs to EBONY PARK. 
http://www.ebonyparkstud.com/


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

This is my Arab Stallion Topez ( pictured here when he toured to the World Famous Lippizzaners ) obviously before I bought him 









And this is Topez and me 









Showing in "Native Costume"


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

BTW Topez will be celebrating his 28th B'day in March... below is a photo of him from a few weeks ago, he bows on his own because he KNOWS he will get a cookie LOL !


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Spirit, did you ever do any showing in the native dress classes and such? If so, I bet you know a friend of mine. She used to show all the time in those classes but in recent years has been strictly an endurance/CTR rider. Her name is Kathryn Paul.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

My little two year old as a stally. He ended up as gelding though. Some things turned out more important for us.


























And offcorse his father is the most beautiful stallion in the stabe!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Stunning stallions guys! Nice catch on the Friesian Stallion. Definitely the same one...


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Fresians look much the same and shalani's "comparison" shows two horses with manes on different sides. If Anyone has tried training a mane, it certainly doesn't happen Overnight. 

She probably knows the owners or something. Must we always jump on someone? Besides tack and arena don't qualify it being the same horse, especially if he is at a farm with many of the same breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Zeke said:


> Fresians look much the same and shalani's "comparison" shows two horses with manes on different sides. If Anyone has tried training a mane, it certainly doesn't happen Overnight.
> 
> She probably knows the owners or something. Must we always jump on someone? Besides tack and arena don't qualify it being the same horse, especially if he is at a farm with many of the same breed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can mirror the image .... So can anyone else. I said they were similar Same arena, same tack, same rider.
It would be nice to have it explained.....

Everyone knows how long it takes to get a horse looking and going like that . How much hard work goes into it.

:shock:


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Spirit, did you ever do any showing in the native dress classes and such? If so, I bet you know a friend of mine. She used to show all the time in those classes but in recent years has been strictly an endurance/CTR rider. Her name is Kathryn Paul.


No I don't know her, when I used to show Topez Native Costume I was living in Alaska  I moved to OK in 2004


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Zeke said:


> Fresians look much the same and shalani's "comparison" shows two horses with manes on different sides. If Anyone has tried training a mane, it certainly doesn't happen Overnight.
> 
> She probably knows the owners or something. Must we always jump on someone? Besides tack and arena don't qualify it being the same horse, especially if he is at a farm with many of the same breed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


let's face it. Same arena, same tack including bridle, bit, and saddle/pad. Same rider. Let's be realistic here. If someone had a stallion that expensive they are really going to borrow tack and not have their own??? Or just happen to take pictures in the same day, arena, with same rider?? Doubtful. 

Sadly this happens ALOT on here woth people claiming they own big time stallions, or twin foals for that matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not saying it isn't her stallion. I'm just saying that if I had that Friesian or a Gypsy Cob I would definitely rather display them in my "barn" on here than the ones she has in there. Not saying they are ugly but the aren't the horses she posted..... Maybe she does know the owner...we won't know until she replies to the thread. Which she hasn't done. :/


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I'm not saying it isn't her stallion. I'm just saying that if I had that Friesian or a Gypsy Cob I would definitely rather display them in my "barn" on here than the ones she has in there. Not saying they are ugly but the aren't the horses she posted..... Maybe she does know the owner...we won't know until she replies to the thread. Which she hasn't done. :/


Ditto, ditto


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> let's face it. Same arena, same tack including bridle, bit, and saddle/pad. Same rider. Let's be realistic here. If someone had a stallion that expensive they are really going to borrow tack and not have their own??? Or just happen to take pictures in the same day, arena, with same rider?? Doubtful.
> 
> Sadly this happens ALOT on here woth people claiming they own big time stallions, or twin foals for that matter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Let's face it...breeding barns/trainers share arenas, tack (yes bridles, bit, saddle and pads) and riders between horses sometimes. Why not shoot multiple horses on the same day at a photo shoot. Let's be realistic why do people have to jump all over this girl? Jealousy? Makes you (general term) feel better? 


I just do not see why the people on this board get all fired up when they don't really know facts. It would've sufficed if one or two people questioned the poster nicely. Snooping all over the internet and posting terrible comparison pictures (sorry, i don't buy mirroring. yes it's possible but im just not buying it) is sad. I'd like to know what the poster says. 

Sorry for my rant but I just do not get it.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry for the double post but...

The "not posting him the in barn" on here is BS too. You cannot tell me everyone posts all their horses in there, and if she only has ties to the possible true owner of this boy she would not post pictures. I hate dealing with sites like this a pictures (hence my lack of avatar and sig and a whooping one or two pics in my barn because it's a pain.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Spirit Thyme said:


> No I don't know her, when I used to show Topez Native Costume I was living in Alaska  I moved to OK in 2004


Okay, darn. It would have been cool if you knew her. I am still in love with your boy though.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ummm that first friesian is ebony park abe....


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oooppps sorry i didnt read the other posts lol >____<


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

There's no real dispute over who he is, it's even on the link name. Just the posters affiliation with him.

I looked at ebony parks website and it's most definitely one of their boys. Doesnt mean the poster is a total fake. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well here's my boy... who I can actually prove I own :lol:




































(not me in this picture, my best friend riding since I was out injured)

QTPocos Sonny Dancer, 7 y/o APHA Tovero Medicine hat stallion!!!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I've always love your boy poco!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Zeke said:


> There's no real dispute over who he is, it's even on the link name. Just the posters affiliation with him.
> 
> I looked at ebony parks website and it's most definitely one of their boys. Doesnt mean the poster is a total fake.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We said earlier there may be some truth in it. 

I think if you claim a horse like that as your own (and its not) its an insult to everyone else that works **** hard to get their horses looking even half as good as that stallion.

*If* the poster own's , has shares or gets to work with that horse , AWESOME!!!! I am totally jelouse!!!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not understand the severity of claiming a horse that is not yours and I do not condone it. My bigger pet peeve is people jumping to conclusions. 

I does seem far fetched the poster owns Abe but in my book I always have to give people the benefit of the doubt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Zeke said:


> I've always love your boy poco!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Zeke, he will be at Midwest Horse Fair in April in Madison, WI. And is also on facebook if you search his name!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow medicine hats are rare!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Aw! Pretty stallions everyone! I have a yearling "stallion": 








He is a ridgling though. I read somewhere they are sterile? Is that true? But will still act like a stallion if kept in tact. I haven't gelded him yet, but I will soon. These pictures are a few months back. He has awesome hindquarters, but a narrow front end. He has also been wormed since then too.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Okay, darn. It would have been cool if you knew her. I am still in love with your boy though.


Well, I wish I did know her, It's always great to have a large circle of Horsie friends  Are you in OK ? if so, you are always welcome to come meet him in person, Topez loves visitors and is always willing to do a few tricks still, as long as you give him some cookies :wink:


About Ebony Park Abe and the poster claiming he is hers, she has been noticeably absent since she was called out... so unless she comes back and explains, I will assume that he is NOT hers and that's why she hasn't been back here.

I HIGHLY agree with the poster who stated that it is offensive when people claim horses on the Internet that aren't theirs, if I found someone claiming one of MY boys, I'd be PO'd ! :-x I work extremely hard and have spent a TON of $ showing & promoting, not to mention my "sweat equity" over the years... so I think it is WRONG to do so PERIOD.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Spirit Thyme said:


> Well, I wish I did know her, It's always great to have a large circle of Horsie friends  Are you in OK ? if so, you are always welcome to come meet him in person, Topez loves visitors and is always willing to do a few tricks still, as long as you give him some cookies :wink:
> 
> 
> About Ebony Park Abe and the poster claiming he is hers, she has been noticeably absent since she was called out... so unless she comes back and explains, I will assume that he is NOT hers and that's why she hasn't been back here.
> ...


Your boy is proof of all your hard work He is STUNNING!!!! *** Drools*** lol


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Shalani said:


> Your boy is proof of all your hard work He is STUNNING!!!! *** Drools*** lol


Thank you  ( I assume you mean Spirit ) I bought him as a weanling, he's 7 now... I have done ALL of his training and we have earned EVERY title together as a team, THAT'S why I was so very offended by the poster claiming that Black stallion was hers, if someone claimed credit for my horse it would be a HUGE insult.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

When I say hard work, I mean that he isn't JUST pretty to LQQK at, He is also trained to DO something 

Driving









And started under saddle ( even though I need to "finish" him, we have concentrated on Driving )


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Spirit Thyme said:


> Thank you  ( I assume you mean Spirit ) I bought him as a weanling, he's 7 now... I have done ALL of his training and we have earned EVERY title together as a team, THAT'S why I was so very offended by the poster claiming that Black stallion was hers, if someone claimed credit for my horse it would be a HUGE insult.


Yes Spirit !! Congrats on all your achievements he is truly Beautiful! 

Yes I found it insulting too . I would not have pulled the poster up on it had I not been looking at Friesian stallion's all week & recognised him lol 

Have been looking into breeding an Arabian X Friesian ( just for me XD )


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

So far there has been only 3 STALLIONS posted. I thought there were more.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Shalani said:


> Yes Spirit !! Congrats on all your achievements he is truly Beautiful!
> 
> Yes I found it insulting too . I would not have pulled the poster up on it had I not been looking at Friesian stallion's all week & recognised him lol
> 
> Have been looking into breeding an Arabian X Friesian ( just for me XD )


I have seen some nice Friesian X Arab crosses, I friend of mine had a cute little mare, she looked just like a Friesian, but not as tall :wink:

And Thanks for the congrats, it's very satisfying to EARN :wink: our acheivements, I have had a blast all the way... and I will be showing Spirit at Arabian Nationals in just 15 1/2 days 1 ( LOL, had to put the half, we show on the 30th at 1 pm ) :lol:


----------



## Paint Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

Is that all the stallions? I was hoping to see more horse forum stallions!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Aw! Pretty stallions everyone! I have a yearling "stallion":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I can remember, they have linked being a ridgling to genetics. Meaning that they are not sterile and infact they pass it on to their get. Hes a cutie though! Love his markings!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

this is zorro, my shetland stallion (not no more though) and he is sooooo cute. what do you think?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Spirit Thyme said:


> Well, I wish I did know her, It's always great to have a large circle of Horsie friends  Are you in OK ? if so, you are always welcome to come meet him in person, Topez loves visitors and is always willing to do a few tricks still, as long as you give him some cookies :wink:.


I live in TX but I am just a stone's throw away from the OK line. If I am ever in your part of the woods, I may just have to swing by and spoil him rotten.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Paint Mom said:


> Is that all the stallions? I was hoping to see more horse forum stallions!



We seem to have a lot of has been studs or never made it studs...LOL:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Spyder, that's better than everyone having studs .

I know this isn't strictly following the rules of this thread, but I mainly want to share this for Spirit. Here is my friend Kathryn and her good Arab stud (can't remember his name though:?).


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I live in TX but I am just a stone's throw away from the OK line. If I am ever in your part of the woods, I may just have to swing by and spoil him rotten.


Sounds great, as I said he LOVES making new friends


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow- there are some beautiful studs on here and some very responsible owners for gelding their boys.

This whole jumping to conclusions and the herd mentality of suspecting someone is the least appealing thing to me on this website. I personally would not be offended if someone lies about who they own because it does not affect me or my ego or my own hard work, that is unless I choose to get my self in a wad about it.... I do think that a person that lies has issues but I also think those that want to be the one who is right or the first one to catch them or point it out also have issues....... 
"No one can make you jealous, angry, vengeful, or greedy, unless you let him" Napolean Hill


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the boys!!! Heather knows I have a soft spot for ST!! If he ever has to do an extended stay in Canada, he would be welcome in my backyard anyday!!

Drew is amazing!!!! WOW!!!

Bobby is a cutie, will be fun to watch him mature.

Here is my boy!!

ES California Dreamin (Spencer)








































and doing what he does best 





 
Krennich


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Spencer is GORGEOUS


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok so Spencer and Spirit Thyme are both telling me telepathically that they REALLY want to come and visit me in Australia for the next lifetime :lol:
Super jealous of your guys. I would have loved it if my boy was left as a stallion. I think he would have made a great stud. Then again, if he was, I either wouldn't have bought him, or he would have been gelded straight up.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Omg, Spencer is sooo pretty! 
He looks like a stallion version of my boy, solid bay and everything 
Oh, and I'm pretty sure I have that saddle & pad ****.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Aw! Pretty stallions everyone! I have a yearling "stallion":
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He is only a yearling? The so-called "gelding" I purchased this spring turned out to be a stallion. He also was a ridgling until the day before we took him to get gelded and the other dropped. And he was 2 so I wouldn't give up hope yet. The other one might still drop. He is young.


----------



## LHS (Oct 26, 2010)

beautiful especially the arabs


----------



## katherine9221 (Dec 8, 2010)

MY QH stallion  hes the best...


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

those are all such beautiful stallions (especially the freisans they are one of my favourite breeds...) i am so jealious


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Ridgeling is an inheritable trait. They often have a harder time getting mares pregnant, and are almost always gelded, as they do pass the trait on. Now if BOTH are retained I believe that the horse generally will be sterile. Beautiful horses. Someday I want to get into breeding, and I'll have a stallion or two of my own, but until then, I've got mares and geldings lol.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I would love to post, but the stallion that I have pictures of isnt mine, I asked his owner at a show if I could take a few pics of him...

Gorgeous animals everyone, please excuse me while I wipe the drool off my keyboard lol


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Arab Studs are so beautiful!!!! prettiest breed


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Spirit, I always love when you post pictures of your guys. They're so drool worthy! 


Spyder, I was wondering if you had any videos of yours? I've seen a bunch of pictures you've posted on here but would love to see him in action. He looks to be a really powerful guy from the pictures. 


I don't have a stallion, so I'll just sit here and be jealous


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Is a ridgling the same as cryptorchid??



ETA: Answered my own question by the help of google. Yep, same thing.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Spirit, I always love when you post pictures of your guys. They're so drool worthy!
> 
> 
> Spyder, I was wondering if you had any videos of yours? I've seen a bunch of pictures you've posted on here but would love to see him in action. He looks to be a really powerful guy from the pictures.
> ...



BluestarFarm002.flv video by Cyberling - Photobucket


----------

